# Touchless car wash in Ft Myers Fl



## Bigbird130 (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone know where a touchless-no brushes!- car wash is in Ft Myers Fl?
I've asked everone at the resort but no one knows and no one answers the phones at the ones I've found on-line
Thanks for any help


----------



## frenchieinme (Oct 6, 2010)

Bigbird130 said:


> Anyone know where a touchless-no brushes!- car wash is in Ft Myers Fl?
> I've asked everone at the resort but no one knows and no one answers the phones at the ones I've found on-line
> Thanks for any help



Across the bay in Cape Coral there are several.  I use the one on Del Prado Blvd.  If interested in knowing more, let me know.

frenchieinme


----------



## theo (Oct 7, 2010)

*Let your fingers do the walking...*



Bigbird130 said:


> Anyone know where a touchless-no brushes!- car wash is in Ft Myers Fl?



Not trying to be being a smart aleck, but it should certainly be easy enough to just look in the Yellow Pages of the local phone book once in the area. The Internet is not the "be all and end all" for information...


----------



## Bigbird130 (Oct 7, 2010)

I didn't mean to upset anyone
I tried calling the car washes I found on-line and in the phone book but no one answers their phone so I thought I'd post my question
I'll try not to bother anyone next time


----------



## beanie (Oct 7, 2010)

*eager beaver*

I like to us the eager beaver car wash on rt 41 (cleveland ave ) they actually vacum , do the windows , clean the dash ,etc. like I was used to up north. those machine car washes in gas stations just don't do the trick . a little pricey but worth it IMHO .


----------



## frenchieinme (Oct 7, 2010)

Bigbird130 said:


> I didn't mean to upset anyone
> I tried calling the car washes I found on-line and in the phone book but no one answers their phone so I thought I'd post my question
> I'll try not to bother anyone next time



I am a retired teacher and always informed my students of the following---THE ONLY STUPID QUESTION IS THE ONE THAT GOES UNASKED.  that being said---don't feel like you are bothering us.

frenchieinme


----------



## carl2591 (Oct 11, 2010)

I used a "Laser Car Wash" that was attached to a convent store/gas station place and man that is one GOOD wash job.. the full service was like 6 bucks.
its the no touch type with a good hard spray but includes tire cleaning, no spot rinse, wax and air dryers that will rock your car..

most times they are out of the place where phone is located so no one answers or they are self service type places.
have a good one


good question...


----------

